# Raw chicken drumsticks



## Jaeger the egg (Oct 13, 2021)

My dog is not on a raw diet but he stole 2 raw chicken drumsticks when I'm not looking... ate the meat with bones. I know that some dogs on the raw diet eat the meat and bones, should I be worried about chicken bones stuck in my dog's digestive tract? Will I see bone fragments in his poop? Thank you. 







<-- the dufus.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Just be worried that he ask for more

No, the meat around the bone will act to cushion the bone as it goes down the digestive tract, you may see some small fragments of bone in the poop but that just means that it has passed through safely.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

It's fine. Now COOKED chicken bones big NO NO

I do deep freeze all raw meat especially pork for a minimum of 3 weeks before feeding. Otherwise the bacteria can make them sick.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Apex1 said:


> It's fine. Now COOKED chicken bones big NO NO
> 
> I do deep freeze all raw meat especially pork for a minimum of 3 weeks before feeding. Otherwise the bacteria can make them sick.


The only time that I freeze meat for that length of time, is if it is fresh game meat, and that is to kill off any parasites. Freezing meat only makes the bacteria dormant, so when the meat has been defrosted, the bacteria will awaken. The dogs digestive system can handle the bacteria from raw meats.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Then I meant parasites. Thanks for the clarification. Trichinosis yup parasite.. pork


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha!
Feed those more often 😀
I just bought a chicken for Rolf. Cut in half, makes a fabulous meal and a perfect toothbrush!


----------



## Jaeger the egg (Oct 13, 2021)

Gwyllgi said:


> Just be worried that he ask for more
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gwyllgi said:


> Just be worried that he ask for more
> 
> No, the meat around the bone will act to cushion the bone as it goes down the digestive tract, you may see some small fragments of bone in the poop but that just means that it has passed through safely.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Good to know! He does seem to like it a lot. My dog is actually allergic to chicken kibble, he gets rashes on the belly when he eats chicken kibble. We shall see how he does with real chicken.


----------



## Jaeger the egg (Oct 13, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Ha!
> Feed those more often 😀
> I just bought a chicken for Rolf. Cut in half, makes a fabulous meal and a perfect toothbrush!


My dog is not currently on a raw diet but I might try! He is allergic to chicken, beef, and duck kibbles, but I haven't tried to feed him real, raw meats. Maybe he is fine with those..? We will see.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

cooked meat is better if there is bacteria on it. but not cooked bones.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

hirakawa199006 said:


> cooked meat is better if there is bacteria on it. but not cooked bones.


Cooked meat is only better if the dog doesn’t tolerate raw.
Cooking destroys the structure and nutrients.
I do agree with never cooked bones, ever.


----------



## Jaeger the egg (Oct 13, 2021)

Following up with my dog's situation: Didn't seem like he have any issues digesting raw meat and bones. My dog gets rashes on the belly and ears when he eats chicken kibbles but he didn't have any problem with raw chicken. Now I'm seriously considering adding raw meat to his diet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Dogs easily digest meat that would make us sick. No need to cook everything. Of you are worried, freeze it for a few weeks.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

No worries


----------

